# DIY Red Pin Stripe...



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

...Nismoesque


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks good! Although I think they suit the TSW alloys better. Or maybe the white car suits the TSW alloys better.... Still nice though.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

The only wheels I'll be getting later are the BC HB29's


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Can't argue with that, they do look good too, maybe not on a white car though but thats just me


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> The only wheels I'll be getting later are the BC HB29's


Good taste!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Donga said:


> Can't argue with that, they do look good too, maybe not on a white car though but thats just me


I'd get them in this finish or maybe all black










Have you seen a White GTR with HB-29's? I'm yet to see one


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Good taste!


I'll need to see your car when you get the wheels on, ping me a PM if you're around Hounslow/Heathrow when you have them


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> I'll need to see your car when you get the wheels on, ping me a PM if you're around Hounslow/Heathrow when you have them


Will do mate.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks good mate.... I've got the ideas in my head where I'm going with my look but I'll be getting someone else to do it..... hands ain't steady enough


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Looks good mate.... I've got the ideas in my head where I'm going with my look but I'll be getting someone else to do it..... hands ain't steady enough


Post some pics mates when it's done.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

looks really nice. where did you get the material from and has anyone tried it on a black car?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Amazon mate cost me all of £15


----------



## phrozen (Dec 10, 2004)

i think that looks great! nice one!

P


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a red gtr think it would look good aswell


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it reflective red? The nismo is. It looks ace when you're following one at night.


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

is there any particular size to get? also how much would you need?


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Manchester Case Reflective Pinstripe Tape - Pinstriping Cars Motorcycles stickers, Red: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Anyone used this? or is it a bit chavvy?


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Now lets see the close close ups...


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

The actual nismo is reflective bud. Well it is on my lady's nismo 370 so I'm assuming it's the same tape they use.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Fordy said:


> Is it reflective red? The nismo is. It looks ace when you're following one at night.


No not reflective, I may throw on some reflective ones as I was thinking about this earlier.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Gtr_isy said:


> is there any particular size to get? also how much would you need?


Mixture of 6mm and 12mm ones, I got 10m each and have excess.


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

ive just ordered it and realised my rear valance is the old one as my car is 2009. anyone done this to a pre facelift?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Fordy said:


> The actual nismo is reflective bud. Well it is on my lady's nismo 370 so I'm assuming it's the same tape they use.


Have you got a pic of it from the rear at night with it reflecting?


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

AdnanK said:


> Have you got a pic of it from the rear at night with it reflecting?


I will get one for you mate.


----------



## Gtrmad43786 (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks nice


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Fordy said:


> I will get one for you mate.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Saw the pin-stripe on one at the CAT driving day recently & it looked very good!
Like the idea of a DIY job too.

Just wondering how it would look on MY10 DMG??


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

You can get a metal Nismo badge for the front grill too, on ebay. £5


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks great! 
I saw a white one with red pinstripe at Lichfields thought it looked good. 

Do you know of any place in Essex that could do this for me?


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Oski said:


> Looks great!
> I saw a white one with red pinstripe at Lichfields thought it looked good.
> 
> Do you know of any place in Essex that could do this for me?


Possibly Takamo.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Does 12mm fit underneath the paint protection film on the skirts or did you lay over it


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I've redone mine with 10mm reflective red Pin stripes. Looks so much better at night


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Tried to capture the Pin stripes at night with some flash.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> Tried to capture the Pin stripes at night with some flash.


RedTRON


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Just done mine this evening


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Please please please take it off! It's not a 1.2 Corsa that crashed into Halfrauds


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

AdnanK said:


>


What exhausting you had


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Please please please take it off! It's not a 1.2 Corsa that crashed into Halfrauds


Your to old lol


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Your to old lol


I resemble that remark :chuckle:


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Just done mine this evening


Not sure about this one! I think Adnan's looks the best. I don't think it works with that splitter. Each to their own


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I personally prefer it on that splitter compared to stock, but then I don't like the stock splitter lol

But im not sure either on any car i just been spending to much on mods recently and needed a weekly cheap mod fix lol


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks good in grey too. Do you have any pictures of the rear?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I really like that red pin stripe look. If mine wasn't a matt black wrap, I'd be doing it. I was working on a car today which had it and it looked awesome.

Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

The next thing you will be doing is putting Nismo badges on the car, just leave it as it as it supposed to be normal.
It's like having a Rolls Royce and putting yellow wheels on, it just don't work and looks tacky.

Bobby


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Gtr_isy said:


> Looks good in grey too. Do you have any pictures of the rear?




Thank you 

Few on my phone from an angle


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally got round to doing mine & I used this 3M 1/4 inch reflective stuff - http://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotchcal-Reflective-Striping-25-Inch/dp/B0010AZSVU

Pics to come...

Iggy


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

They look good chaps. 

Is it illegal to have red reflective tape on the front and side of your cars?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> They look good chaps.
> 
> Is it illegal to have red reflective tape on the front and side of your cars?


No idea mate, I was told the Nismos are reflective?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

*Here's mine...*


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I really like that Iggy.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Looks good guys. Just be careful if you decide to take it off as I did the red stripe thing on mine a couple of years ago but when I took it off it pulled most of the clear coat off with it. Slowly does it at a 45 angle.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

The red pin-stripe really shows up nice here....


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

looks very nice, specially on Adnan's white GTR... brake caliper red next??


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> The red pin-stripe really shows up nice here....


car looks good mate,is this at the rally day? if so what was the bhp of that scooby in front of you? i was quite shocked to see how much quicker it was.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

rs300dave said:


> car looks good mate,is this at the rally day? if so what was the bhp of that scooby in front of you? i was quite shocked to see how much quicker it was.


Cheers!
It was a classic Impreza full on stripped bare caged Time Attack race car, running on huge slicks too I think.
I actually thought it would be quicker :chuckle:


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Was it white?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Was it white?


No..This was it


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

That thing is quick must be 500bhp:+


----------

